# Remeron and alcohol



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Is it possible that when you're taking mirta you hardly tolerate alcohol?
I experienced it 2 times now that I drank 2 beer in the evening which really isn't much and on both days I decided NOT to take remeron because of the alcohol (I started with remeron 2 weeks ago and currently take 30mg in the evening) and then I go to bad and wake up a few hours later and I feel like crap and my heart is racing. I experienced this 2 times now and have no explanation. Last night my heart was racing and I already thought it wouldn't stop at all but the it eventually stopped after a while and I fell asleep again but it's really scary.


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I never drank much on Remeron, though I will say all the weird effects of it do subside more and more over time. If you're just starting out, many things that you mix it with are going to interact funny for a bit.

On that note, how is it going? Do you like this drug at all or anything about it? Or are you hating it? If it's the later I say call the doc get him to get you a different script.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yah you're not supposed to drink on mirtazapine. It is known to have a bad interaction with alcohol.

http://www.crazymeds.us/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Meds/Remeron#.T-zglfXYJhs

*6.  Interesting Stuff Your Doctor Probably Won't Tell You about Remeron (mirtazapine) *


Remeron appears to be subject to a really quick poop-out, like after just a month or so. Works great, then quits on you.
Remeron will make you more drunk. So while liquor as no effect upon Remeron, the opposite is not true. Be extra careful if you mix booze and Remeron.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, does this mean you could get intoxicated and die from a dosage of alcohol which usually would not have harmed you?

And is the fast poop-out stuff true? My doc didn't tell me about this. :blank

@ beaches

I can't really say very much about it right now. I can't really say if it works or not. I am at 30mg now and I will stay at this dose and see my doc again in 4 weeks. I don't feel more hungry than before. I think the tiredness is getting better. I took 15mg this morning and can't say I felt more tired. Maybe I will switch from 30mg in the evening to 15mg in the morning + 15mg in the evening. 

I'm happy that it doesn't seem to have cause many side effects in my case and I'm not really keen on switching to something else. What if the next drug had more side effects? I'm always worried of trying something new but I have to see if it works or not. If it doesn't work then taking it also wouldn't make sense. 
But I also don't really know what to expect. Shall I expect to not be depressed anymore at all or less depressed? But how shall I measure this?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

It's true for some. But generally if you combine it with an SSRI like zoloft the poop out doesn't occur.

It's fine to drink in moderation, 1 or 2 drinks. I would wait at least 6 hours between drinking and taking the drug though. I think once it starts working you won't even really like drinking anymore. I know I don't hehe. Don't overdo it or you will be in some serious hang over pain. Anyways, alcohol is a well known depressant, can't see why you would still want to drink? I used to drink because obviously depression/SA but now i have more fun without alcohol. Man I drank so much in the past I never really remembered anything that happened at parties.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Does this mean you should combine Remeron with a SSRI in order to prevent poop out? This is confusing cause in the leaflet there is a warning about serotonine syndrome when you combine it with a SSRI. 
Maybe I will ask my doc about combinations but I also don't want to take too many things at the same time unless it's necessary.

I don't drink much. Maybe 1 glas of wine at night or 1-2 beer. I also didn't feel drunk at all when I went to bed and then I wake up a few hours later feeling really crappy. Is it possible that beer has a different effect than wine? Cause I don't think I had this problem when I drank some wine. But I always got it when I drunk beer.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Well from the studies I read mirtazapine and an SSRI are the best. Mirtazapine is typically used for augmentation and not usually on its own. Granted it can work on its own. Now I know it's not supposed to be used with a MAOI. I'm not saying you will get the poop out. Everyone is different. I haven't gotten it yet but i'm on both zoloft and remeron.

check out the wiki page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirtazapine

In particular:



> Contradictorily, however, a single study regarding the combination reported that it does not result in any incidence of serotonin-related toxicity.[91] In addition, a case report claimed that mirtazapine can actually be used to treat serotonin syndrome.[92] Mirtazapine in combination with an SSRI, SNRI, or TCA as an augmentation strategy is considered to be relatively safe and is often employed therapeutically,


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Is mirta + zoloft working for you?
I don't really know if mirta is right for me. Today for example I took 15 mg and 1h later I felt like a zombie. I also still get restless legs at night and today I also had the same weird feeling in my arms. If this doesn't go away then I really don't know if I should stay on it. And I also can't say that I am less depressed. I've only been on it for 2 weeks now but I'm worried again that maybe all antidepressants suck. Celexa also did nothing for me. If mirta doesn't work either then I don't know what to try next. :roll


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Is mirta + zoloft working for you?
> I don't really know if mirta is right for me. Today for example I took 15 mg and 1h later I felt like a zombie. I also still get restless legs at night and today I also had the same weird feeling in my arms. If this doesn't go away then I really don't know if I should stay on it. And I also can't say that I am less depressed. I've only been on it for 2 weeks now but I'm worried again that maybe all antidepressants suck. Celexa also did nothing for me. If mirta doesn't work either then I don't know what to try next. :roll


Well it's working in that i'm not depressed and feeling happy and not anxious, but i'm not really as motivated as I'd like to be. I'm going to try to get a low dose of wellbutrin added. Sometimes I do get the motivation but lately been just playing video games all day. Well, to be fair i'm on erythromycin(antibiotic) for strep throat, so that could be making me super weak and lazy.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,
I am in week 3 now, this is the time where it should start working and I feel like it's doing nothing. I have been on 30mg/d for over 2 weeks now. Today I have been depressed,melancholic and anxious due to a number of events. 
I also still struggle with tiredness and I also feel like I'm eating more and what I also noticed is that I have trouble writing with my hand. My forearm somehow feels weird and it's as if I don't have full control over my writing.
I feel totally crappy today. I really wonder are antidepressants useless ****? Is there any antidepressant out there which actually WORKS and where you can clearly FEEL a difference? :mum
If this is all antidepressants are capable of then you can as well take a placebo.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Hi,
> I am in week 3 now, this is the time where it should start working and I feel like it's doing nothing. I have been on 30mg/d for over 2 weeks now. Today I have been depressed,melancholic and anxious due to a number of events.
> I also still struggle with tiredness and I also feel like I'm eating more and what I also noticed is that I have trouble writing with my hand. My forearm somehow feels weird and it's as if I don't have full control over my writing.
> I feel totally crappy today. I really wonder are antidepressants useless ****? Is there any antidepressant out there which actually WORKS and where you can clearly FEEL a difference? :mum
> If this is all antidepressants are capable of then you can as well take a placebo.


Sorry to hear that. I don't believe there is any 1 antidepressant that works. If it does it's a fluke. As my doctor says most people require combination theory to address different factors. SSRI was useless to me alone but Zoloft with Remeron works wonders.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Dump the alcohol entirely, it's a **** substance all around.


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Sorry to hear that. I don't believe there is any 1 antidepressant that works. If it does it's a fluke. As my doctor says most people require combination theory to address different factors. SSRI was useless to me alone but Zoloft with Remeron works wonders.


I was also a bit suprised that my doctor recommended remeron because so far I only heard that people use it in the evening in combination with a SSRI and not as only antidepressant.
Maybe a combination would work better, but somehow I'm also scared. What if adding another substance causes even more problems? Being tired all day and also this weird feeling of weakness in my arms is concerning to me. This feeling almost makes me aggressive at times.

Did you directly start with zoloft + remeron or did you first start with remeron alone? And was zoloft the 1. ssri you added or did you try other ones before in combination with remeron?
And how fast did you notice a change when you added zoloft? What sucks is not knowing if an antidepressant works. I mean if an antidepressant is so weak that you can't even tell if it makes a difference or not then I see no sense in taking it.


----------

